# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  Zoloft, λιποδιαλύτες και όρεξη

## ChrKa

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. 

Εδώ και δύο χρόνια είμαι σε αγωγή με zoloft 150mg/ημ επειδή είχα ΙΔΨ. 
Μπορώ να πω, πως ήμουν τυχερή καθώς η θεραπεία αυτή ήταν η πρώτη και δούλεψε. 
Στον ενάμιση χρόνο -δηλαδή το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε- συνολικά είχα πάρει 11 κιλά. Έφτασα 87 κιλά με ύψος 1.70. Έτρωγα πολύ και μου είχε αυξηθεί πάρα πολύ η όρεξη για υδατάνθρακες. Λέω μέχρι το καλοκαίρι, γιατί το καλοκαίρι πήγα σε διατροφολόγο ξεκίνησα διατροφή και δυσκολεύτηκα αρκετά μέχρι να συνηθίσω φαγητά με μόνο 2g αλάτι/ημέρα. Δεν μου έλειψε κάτι, όλα τα είχα και τα γλυκά μου (κανονικά γλυκά) και έχανα όταν δεν έκανε παρασπονδίες. 

Τη Δευτέρα που ξανά πήγα για λιπομέτρηση μου σύστησε λιποδιαλύτες και πήρα της yamamoto το CLA PRO. Από τη Δευτέρα αισθάνομαι σαν να μην έχω όρεξη. Τρώω κανονικά, πρωί μεσημέρι απόγευμα και βράδυ, απλά αισθάνομαι πως τρώω για να συντηρηθώ και όχι για να το απολαύσω. Ήμουν κοιλιόδουλη και λαίμαργη και ξαφνικά αυτό άλλαξε. Έχω αυξήσει και τις ποσότητες νερού που πίνω καθημερινά για να μην επηρεαστούν τα νεφρά μου από τους λιποδιαλύτες.
Σήμερα πήρα τηλ τον διατροφολόγο και μου είπε πως δεν έχει τέτοια παρενέργεια αυτό και είναι το πιο ελαφρύ που πήρα. 
Έψαξα στο google (δεν έμαθα από τα λάθη μου φαίνεται, το παρελθόν μου στέκεται στην άκρη και περιμένει την αδυναμία μου) και μου έβγαλε, καρκίνο. Έχω φρικάρει, γιατί το ΙΔΨ ήταν ακριβώς πάνω σε αυτή τη κωλοασθένεια. Νόμιζα πως έχω καρκίνο παντού, ενώ ήμουν υγιής. 
Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο; Σε όποιον κόβεται η όρεξη ξαφνικά έχει αναγκαστικά τόσο σοβαρό πρόβλημα υγείας. 

Η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν έχω ασχοληθεί καθόλου με το θέμα της ανορεξίας, γιατί ήμουν στο άλλο στρατόπεδο της παχυσαρκίας. Όμως μου φαίνεται παράξενο που μου έχει κοπεί η όρεξη. Έχει τύχει σε κανέναν κάτι παρόμοιο, δηλαδή να αισθάνεται πως ξαφνικά αλλάζουν οι διατροφικές του συνήθειες; 

Να προσθέσω επίσης, πως αν δεν έπαιρνα τα ζολοφτ αυτή την περίοδο θα ήμουν ιδιαίτερα "φορτωμένη" καθώς δεν μπορώ να βρω εργασία, και γενικότερα θα βίωνα μια πολύ αγχογόνα κατάσταση. Το ζολοφτ με εχει διατηρήσει λόγω του flatness να μην έχω ταχυκαρδίες και να παθαίνω κρισάρες πανικού. Μπορεί όλο αυτό να ξεσπάει μέσω ασύνειδων διεργασιών εκεί;

----------


## boo

εγω εχω αλλο θεμα οχι ΙΔΨ αλλα εχω παρατηρησει οτι οταν αλλαζει η ορεξη και ο υπνος μου σε μεγαλο βαθμο ομως προμυνειεται επεισοδιο της παθησης μου..
δε σου λεω τι εχω γιατι θα νομιζεις οτι το εχεις κι εσυ.
ρωτα το ψυχιατρο σου καλυτερα
αν και νομιζω οτι αφου τρως τα γευματα που πρεπει καλα εισαι..γιορτες ερχονται ολο και κανενα γλυκακι και καμια νοστιμια θα τραβηξει η ορεξη σου..!

----------


## elis

Μην το ξαναπαρεισ για λιγο για να δεισ αν επιστρεψεισ στο φυσιολογικο σου εγω ειμαι κατα των λιποδιαλυτων χαθηκε να παρεισ βιταμινεσ εγω ειμαι υπερ των μυων κι ασ εισαι χοντροσ εγω ειμαι εκατο κιλα ενα ενενηντα υψοσ

----------


## nikos2

υπαρχει διαιτολογος που συστηνει.............. λιποδιαλυτες;;;;;
ειναι πολυ παραξενο γιατι ειναι γνωστο οτι δεν κανουν τιποτα εκτος απο αυτους τους απαγορευμενους απο το 2004 με εφεδρινη κτλ

----------


## savatage

Κανεις κατι αλλο εκτος απο το να παιρνεις ζολοφτ? Εννοω κανεις συνεδριες ψυχοθεραπειας για το αγχος, την ΙΨΔ, τη νοσοφοβια και γενικως για τα θεματα που σε απασχολουν? Το ζολοφτ δε λυνει κατι και εφοσον εχεις τοσο εντονο προβλημα νοσοφοβιας, κανονικα θα επρεπε να κρατιεσαι μακρια απο τη google.
Επισης, τα χρηματα που δινεις στη διαιτολογο για να σου δινει μια ετοιμη διαιτα και λιποδιαλυτες(!!!!) θα μπορουσες να τα δινεις για τη θεραπεια σου.

----------


## ChrKa

Καλησπέρα και πάλι. Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. 
Αρχικά να πω, πως τους λιποδιαλύτες δεν τους παίρνω μόνους, κάνω και πρόγραμμα διατροφής. Παίρνω τις ποσότητες μακροσυστατικών που χρειάζεται ο οργανισμός μου. Δεν σκοπεύω να τους παίρνω μια ζωή τους λιποδιαλύτες, είναι για βραχύβια χρήση. Άλλωστε 10 - 15 κιλά έχω να χάσω μόνο. Δεν έχουν παρενέργειες σ' εμένα, γιατί είναι χωρίς καφεϊνη ή ουσίες που ανεβάζουν παλμούς. 

Τώρα όσον αφορά το θέμα που άνοιξα και το νήμα. Είμαι καλύτερα. Μίλησα το ίδιο απόγευμα με το γιατρό μου και κάναμε μία μίνι συνεδρία. Μου είπε πως δεν είναι τυχαίο που αυτό ξεκίνησε τη μέρα που άρχισα να παίρνω αυτά και το γεγονός πως μπήκα στο google και να διαβάσω για καρκίνους με τάραξε και το σωματοποίησα. Επίσης το γεγονός πως τρώω κανονικά τα γεύματα μου, ακόμη και αν νομίζω πως δεν έχω όρεξη, δεν είναι κάτι παθολογικό. 
Ηρέμησα πολύ με το που μίλησα μαζί του. Από τότε σαν να μου άνοιξε η όρεξη κάπως. 
Είναι σαν το flatness στη διάθεση που έχω από το Zoloft να πέρασε και στη διατροφή μου. Ως κοιλιόδουλη αισθάνθηκα πως το αντικείμενο του πάθους έχασε την αίγλη του, κάπως έτσι. 

Φίλε ή φίλη savantage, μου έχει προτείνει πως θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερο αν παράλληλα με το zoloft έκανα και ψυχοθεραπεία. Εντούτοις, δεν νομίζω πως είμαι έτοιμη ακόμα. 
Πάντως το πρόβλημα με τη νοσοφοβία, δεν είναι πλέον τόσο έντονο όσο κάποτε. Πιο παλιά δεν μπορούσα να περάσω ούτε από πεζοδρόμιο νοσοκομείου μη με κλείσουν μέσα. Τώρα πάω χαλαρά και επισκέψεις στα νοσοκομεία. Το λες και πρόοδο. Έχω ηρεμήσει αρκετά. Σε περιόδους που στρεσάρομαι μου βγαίνει έτσι... Βέβαια, μετά τα Zoloft λίγα είναι τα πράγματα που μπορούν να με αγχώνουν...

----------

